# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Παιδια τι ειναι αραγε ?

## Soulaki

Σημερα πηγα σε κοντινο πετ, να κανω μια εξυπηρετηση, στον αδερφο μου, και ειχα, και την μανα μου μαζι.
Εκει που ημουνα ετοιμη να φυγω, την βλεπω και εχει κολησει, σε ενα κλουβι, με ενα κοκατιλ....το θελω , μου λεεει, ειναι πολυ ομορφο....
Το αγοραζουμε, για να μην σας κουραζω, και εχει παθει ερωτα κεραυνοβολο, μιλαμε......ουτε για εμας ετσι δεν κανει.....κουφαθηκα. :Love0034: 
Σας βαζω 2 φωτο μηπως μπορςεσουμε, να προσδιορισουμε το φυλλο, του πουλιου, προκειμενου, να βαπτιστει.... :Innocent0006: 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

Οποιος εχει την καλοσυνη , και ξερει μου απαντα.....σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.
Ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα.. :Happy: 
Θα ηθελα επισης γνωμες, για το πως σας φαινετε, απο αποψη υγειας, και αν μπορουμε να του δινουμε, απο φρουτα και λαχανικα, αυτα που δινουμαι σε ολους τους παπαγαλους.πχ αυτα που θα δινω και  στα δικα μου Μπατζι...

----------


## kaper

Εχεις μπει για τα καλα στο τρυπάκι καθε μερα σε περιμενουν όμορφες αφιξεις...
Να το χαιρεσαι και αυτο το ομορφο πουλακι...
Στη διατροφη δεν αλλαζει κατι οτι και στους αλλους..
Αν διάβασες αυτα που σου παρεθεσαν τα παιδια στο αλλο θεμα σιγουρα θα σου λυθηκαν οι αποριες...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σούλα να χαίρεσαι το Cockatiel  σου !  :Innocent0006: 
Πανέμορφο και καταπληκτικά χρώματα ... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω βέβαια αν η μετάλλαξη του είναι pied ή normal grey split pied !
Αν κρίνω από αυτό που βλέπω μου δίνει την εντύπωση νεαρού πουλιού , παρόλα αυτά από το pet shop σου είπαν ηλικία ; Δακτυλίδι φοράει ; 
Για το φύλο στην συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη (pied) με τεστ DNA μόνο μπορείς να ξέρεις 100% ή αν δεις να κελαηδάει, μιμείται ή κάποια στιγμή κάνει κάποιο αυγό ! 
Στα pied λίγα εμφανίζουν οπτικές διαφορές ανάμεσα στα αρσενικά και θηλυκά !  

Το κλουβάκι ξεκίνα να το διαμορφώνεις με ξύλινες Πατήθρες και μπόοοοολικα Παιγνίδια !  :Happy0159: 

Οι ταίστρες που φαίνονται από πίσω είναι ακατάλληλες για cockatiel οπότε πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσεις είτε με κάποια κεραμική , είτε μεταλλική και φυσικά θα θες και μια ποτίστρα αν ήδη δεν έχεις κάποια , 

 

Αν θες βγάλε μας μια φωτογραφία το κλουβί να δούμε αν είναι κατάλληλο για το μικρό σου ! Θεωρώ συμπληρωματικά με τα παραπάνω θα σε καλύψουν τα εξής άρθρα πάνω στην φροντίδα του νέου σου φίλου ! 

1. Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
2. Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
3. Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
4. Οι 10 πιο συχνές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
5. Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
6. Νυχτερινός Τρόμος-πανικός στους Παπαγάλους Cockatiel
7. Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
8. Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel
9. Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel

Καλή επιτυχία και καλώς ήρθες στον κόσμο των τσουλουφιών !  :BumbleBee:

----------


## Soulaki

Κωσταντινε , σε ευχαριστω πολυ, για τα καλα σου λογια.
Ναι διαβασα αυτα που μου εβαλαν τα παιδια, αλλα μου βαζουν και αλλα, και εχω δουλιτσα......δεν με πειραζει καθολου ομως..... :Happy0159: 




> Σούλα να χαίρεσαι το Cockatiel  σου ! 
> Πανέμορφο και καταπληκτικά χρώματα ... δε μπορώ να καταλάβω βέβαια αν η μετάλλαξη του είναι pied ή normal grey split pied !
> Αν κρίνω από αυτό που βλέπω μου δίνει την εντύπωση νεαρού πουλιού , παρόλα αυτά από το pet shop σου είπαν ηλικία ; Δακτυλίδι φοράει ; 
> Για το φύλο στην συγκεκριμένη μετάλλαξη (pied) με τεστ DNA μόνο μπορείς να ξέρεις 100% ή αν δεις να κελαηδάει, μιμείται ή κάποια στιγμή κάνει κάποιο αυγό ! 
> Στα pied λίγα εμφανίζουν οπτικές διαφορές ανάμεσα στα αρσενικά και θηλυκά !  
> 
> Το κλουβάκι ξεκίνα να το διαμορφώνεις με ξύλινες Πατήθρες και μπόοοοολικα Παιγνίδια ! 
> 
> Οι ταίστρες που φαίνονται από πίσω είναι ακατάλληλες για cockatiel οπότε πρέπει να τις αντικαταστήσεις είτε με κάποια κεραμική , είτε μεταλλική και φυσικά θα θες και μια ποτίστρα αν ήδη δεν έχεις κάποια , 
> ...


Ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση....Δεω φοραει δαχτυλιδι, αλλα για την ηλικια μου ειπαν οτι το εχουν 8 μηνες στο μαγαζι , ακριβως ποτε γενηθηκε....... δεν γνωριζουν......( ασχετοι, πολυ, μιλαμε )
Οι πατηθρες αλαχτηκαν, και οι ταιστρες ειναι πολυ, αν μη τι αλλο ,....χαζομαρα( καλε, θα βρισκει το τσουλουφακι του , του καημενου ).Που μπορω να βρω αυτα τα ωραια κυπελακια που μου εχεις στη φωτο ? ποτιστρα οκ, 
Και εχω νεο, διαβασμα..... :Party0024: 
Ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.

----------


## Georgiablue

Πόσο οοοομορφο πλασματακι Σούλα!!! Σε ζηλεύω. !  ::  Να το χαίρεσαι το κουκλακι  :Big Grin:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Σουλα αυτά που σου παρέθεσα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα άλλα ! Είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για τα cockatiel  :Happy: 
Τα μεταλλικά τα βρίσκεις απο pet shop , τα κεραμικά απο μεγάλο γνωστό μαγαζί με παιγνίδια ή αλλιώς σε pet shop στα μπολάκια για σκυλάκια ή ερπετά !  :Party0024: 

Καλό διάβασμα και θα περιμένουμε το όνομα του μικρού !   :BumbleBee:

----------


## Cristina

Σούλα, γεμίζεις σιγά σιγά το σπίτι!!!! Να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλακι!!!

----------


## VOSDOGIAN

Να το χαιρεσαι το όμορφο κουκλάκι !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ όμορφο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ πολύ γλυκό!!! Αδυναμία τα τσουλουφάκια, τι να λέμε τώρα!!

----------


## Soulaki

> Πόσο οοοομορφο πλασματακι Σούλα!!! Σε ζηλεύω. !  Να το χαίρεσαι το κουκλακι


Σε Ευχαριστω πολύ, Γεωργία, να εισαι καλα.Πιο πολύ όμως θα τα χαίρεται η μαμά μου, που θα το φροντίζει, και που το ερωτεύτηκε τωρα στα 60 και κατι..... :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 




> Σουλα αυτά που σου παρέθεσα δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με τα άλλα ! Είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο για τα cockatiel 
> Τα μεταλλικά τα βρίσκεις απο pet shop , τα κεραμικά απο μεγάλο γνωστό μαγαζί με παιγνίδια ή αλλιώς σε pet shop στα μπολάκια για σκυλάκια ή ερπετά ! 
> 
> Καλό διάβασμα και θα περιμένουμε το όνομα του μικρού !


Αν πάρω τέτοια μπολακια , και για τα δικά μου τα Μπάτζι, δεν κάνουν? θα μάθουν να τρώνε από εκει?
Ειδα κάποια στο πετ, αλλα δεν κρεμιούνται, αυτά τα ακουμπάμε απλώς κάτω, και πάνε για φαγητό τα πουλιά?




> Σούλα, γεμίζεις σιγά σιγά το σπίτι!!!! Να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλακι!!!





> Να το χαιρεσαι το όμορφο κουκλάκι !!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστω πολύ ολους σας.....

Παιδιά, ειναι σαν ανθρωπάκι....σε κοιτάει με τα ματάκια του....και λιώνεις.....

Διαβασα και για το Γκριτ, αν ειναι απαραίτητο, να προμήθευσω  την μαμά, πείτε μου με πμ κάποιο που προτείνετε.

----------


## Soulaki

> Διαβασα και για το Γκριτ, αν ειναι απαραίτητο, να προμήθευσω  την μαμά, πείτε μου με πμ κάποιο που προτείνετε.


Καμια ιδέα κανείς? :Confused0007:

----------


## xrisam

Να το χαίρεσαι το κοκατιλοκουκλάκι σου!!! 

Μπήκες για τα καλά στο κόσμο τον παπαγάλων!! Έχεις πολύ μελέτη πλέον!!! 

Γκρίτ κάποιες τροφές περιέχουνε ήδη μέσα, υπάρχει και σκέτο αλλά δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει.

----------


## Soulaki

Σε Ευχαριστω Χρυσά.....θα το αφήσω και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## Soulaki

Παιδιά, αυτο το μικρό μας έχει τρελάνει......καθετε και της χαϊδεύει η μάνα μου την πλάτη.......
Όποτε  πάω στο πατρικό μου, θέλω και εγω να φάω πούπουλο.........και δεν εχω χώρο για αλλα πουλιά.........άστο καλο......

----------

